# Wyeast Bavarian Lager 2206



## AndrewQLD (6/5/08)

Made up a starter on the weekend for this yeast and today I pitched it into my MaiBock.
I've used a lot of liquid yeasts in my time but this had to smell the best out of all of them. I was really surprised by the malty caramel like aromas that wafted out of my starter jar, not yeasty at all, incredibly aromatic, I'm really keen to taste this brew as in ferments out.

Has anyone else experienced with this yeast been surprised by the malt aromas?

Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/5/08)

Andrew, all I can tell you is that you will not be dissapointed with 2206 if you want a malt driven lager :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/08)

Yep, the culture tasted so good that I split it and drank half, then recultured the other half up to 3 litres for a Rauchbier.

forgive me.


----------



## BoilerBoy (7/5/08)

Ah 2206 my favourite lager yeast, fantastic in those German style malty lagers.
Love it!
BB


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/5/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Andrew, all I can tell you is that you will not be dissapointed with 2206 if you want a malt driven lager :chug:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



TDA, this is my first attempt at this style and was hoping to capture those nice malty overtones so this sounds like it will fit the bill.



> Les the Weizguy Posted Today, 11:14 AM
> Yep, the culture tasted so good that I split it and drank half, then recultured the other half up to 3 litres for a Rauchbier.
> 
> forgive me.



Your forgiven Les, I now wish I'd had a little sample of the starter before I poured off the excess, Guess I'll just have to wait a couple of months for the final product, although I will have a taste when I rack it.



> BoilerBoy Posted Today, 01:41 PM
> Ah 2206 my favourite lager yeast, fantastic in those German style malty lagers.
> Love it!
> BB



BB, is this yeast more suited to the bigger style lagers like Bocks ect or is it suitable for your average lagers as well? Seems like a hell of a lot of malt aroma going on there.

Andrew


----------



## BoilerBoy (7/5/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> BB, is this yeast more suited to the bigger style lagers like Bocks ect or is it suitable for your average lagers as well? Seems like a hell of a lot of malt aroma going on there.


 
G'day Andrew.

Yes your probably right, but I have used it in a pilsner with NZ superalpha and Saaz B and another with Saaz D and it really adds a broader dimension of malty flavour. If your after that really clean crisp lager finish I wouldn't use it, but for the sake of variety and something a little more complex other than your standard pilsner its a good flavour trip.

Try it in a Vienna lager as well its sensational! :beerbang: 

Cheers
BB


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/5/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> G'day Andrew.
> 
> Yes your probably right, but I have used it in a pilsner with NZ superalpha and Saaz B and another with Saaz D and it really adds a broader dimension of malty flavour. If your after that really clean crisp lager finish I wouldn't use it, but for the sake of variety and something a little more complex other than your standard pilsner its a good flavour trip.
> 
> ...



Having tried several of BB's pils with Super Alpha, Saaz D and the 2206 I can vouch for the use of this in the pils with a difference Andrew! :icon_drunk: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jazman (7/5/08)

i also have good results using this yeast in pale lagers


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> G'day Andrew.
> 
> Yes your probably right, but I have used it in a pilsner with NZ superalpha and Saaz B and another with Saaz D and it really adds a broader dimension of malty flavour. If your after that really clean crisp lager finish I wouldn't use it, but for the sake of variety and something a little more complex other than your standard pilsner its a good flavour trip.
> 
> ...


Now I'm even more interested, as I have a 26l batch of no-chilled POL's recipe Vienna lager to ferment. Hmm, I can pitch a Maibock on top of the yeastcake, and then a Doppelbock. Too easy!


----------



## SJW (5/6/08)

How did this one turn out Andrew? I used this yeast a fair bit prior to going to S-189 dry h34r: From memory it was a great yeast as German Lagers are my fav's. I think I should give it another go.

Steve


----------



## ham2k (5/6/08)

Never used this yeast but usually hear nothing but great things. I was therefore surprised this morning when I came across this (i was procrastinating) from David Logsdon of Wyeast:

"Avoid our strains #2206 and #2308 when brewing Oktoberfest or other medium-high- to high-gravity beers. They're excellent yeasts, and #2206 is the most popular yeast in Europe these days. Unfortunately they both develop too much fruitiness in high-gravity beers. Those esters really clash with the malt in an Oktoberfest."

from 1993
http://www.brewingtechniques.com/library/s...s/1_2style.html

yet on their website they list as appropriate styles for the 2206 yeast
*Styles:*
Classic Rauchbier
Doppelbock
Eisbock
Maibock/Helles Bock
Munich Dunkel
Oktoberfest/Mrzen
Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
Traditional Bock

Confusing.


----------



## SJW (5/6/08)

What would he know anyway


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/6/08)

SJW said:


> How did this one turn out Andrew? I used this yeast a fair bit prior to going to S-189 dry h34r: From memory it was a great yeast as German Lagers are my fav's. I think I should give it another go.
> 
> Steve



Not sure yet Steve, it's lagering still. I might take a gravity reading tonight and have a little taste, I'll let you know.

Andrew


----------



## tim_mortensen (5/6/08)

ham2k said:


> Never used this yeast but usually hear nothing but great things. I was therefore surprised this morning when I came across this (i was procrastinating) from David Logsdon of Wyeast:
> 
> "Avoid our strains #2206 and #2308 when brewing Oktoberfest or other medium-high- to high-gravity beers. They're excellent yeasts, and #2206 is the most popular yeast in Europe these days. Unfortunately they both develop too much fruitiness in high-gravity beers. Those esters really clash with the malt in an Oktoberfest."
> 
> ...



Used the 2206 in a Traditional Bock that won its class in the Victorian Beerfest this year, and it was the most malt-driven beer I've tasted. No fruity esters clashing with the malt. Just pitch big and keep the temp nice and low.

Think the general feedback on this yeast speaks for itself.

Tim


----------



## scarer (14/6/08)

I recently did a vienna lager with this yeast that unfortunately was subject to quite high fermentation temps however having tasted the first bottle last night after 3 weeks in the fridge I can detect no fruity esters which surprised me so I'm very pleased!

What I want to know is, I kept the slurry from the brew with some of the wort and kept it in the fridge. It's been in there 3 weeks now and wondered if it can be used in another brew? If so how should I prepare it?

Thanks


----------



## Screwtop (14/6/08)

scarer said:


> I recently did a vienna lager with this yeast that unfortunately was subject to quite high fermentation temps however having tasted the first bottle last night after 3 weeks in the fridge I can detect no fruity esters which surprised me so I'm very pleased!
> 
> What I want to know is, I kept the slurry from the brew with some of the wort and kept it in the fridge. It's been in there 3 weeks now and wondered if it can be used in another brew? If so how should I prepare it?
> 
> Thanks



Pour off the beer, speak nicely to it for 5 min then pitch your wort onto it (at or just a tad below lager fermentation temp of course)

Screwy


----------



## hockadays (14/6/08)

Andrew ,

How was the ferment with this yeast, Roughly how long to primary and at what temp, did you need a diacetyl rest? I ask cause I'm using White Labs Bock yeast which I think is quite similiar and it fermented out in 6days at 10degc and wondered if you found a similiar thing with 2206.

hockadays


----------



## Dave86 (28/8/08)

Bit of a thread hijack, but it's been dormant a couple of months and is kind of relevant...

Was reading a thread on jim's beerkit here and was wondering how people find the S189 compares to 2206? 

Have heard a lot about the thomas hardy ale and was suprised to find that they originally used a lager yeast (apparently). Not planning on doing a big barleywine just yet, but was contemplating doing one when I finish uni at the end of the year as one I can pull out whenever I catch up with mates from uni in the years to come. I figured this beer would be a good place to try and start basing my recipe. 

I guess the other option is a belgian dark strong...

Thanks for any input

Dave


----------



## Hutch (28/8/08)

Dave86 said:


> Was reading a thread on jim's beerkit here and was wondering how people find the S189 compares to 2206?


Interresting you raise this question Dave, I find them quite similar, with the 2206 perhaps having the upper-hand (usually the way comparing dry with liquid yeasts).

I did a split-batch German Pils, 2xpacks of S-189 in one, 2206 in the other, both fermented at about 10-11 deg. Found that the S-189 finished quicker, settled out and was drinking within a week or 2 of lagering! The 2206 took a bit longer both to settle-out and mature, though the end result was a tad smoother and cleaner (blind-tasting with a fellow brewer at work - not very scientific huh!). Very similar (read "clean") profile from both these yeasts, with the S-189 having a slight dry-yeast tang (must be the amino acids and other nutrients they feed the yeasties before drying them out.)

Hutch.


----------



## Dave86 (29/8/08)

Cheers for that info Hutch

Sounds like the 2206 might be the go, I was thinking of just using a couple of packets (maybe more) of S-189 to save some time and money. I think when I get round to it I'll invest the extra little bit of effort and $$$ and make up a starter from the liquid yeast seeing as its a beer I want to be able to pull out in ten years time  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## David Sinclair (29/8/08)

I'm using Wyeast Irish ale as was wondering how many times can you use the same yeast in different brews?

Also can you re-use dried yeast or is it a one time only?

Cheers Dave.


----------



## stieger (31/8/08)

Hey,

I too have used this yeast in German Pilsners with great success. Ferments out leaving beer with nice a malt profile.
Definently my favourite wyeast so far. it just go's to show that yeasts are not limited to there style and can be used in other beers with great success.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/8/08)

mortz said:


> Used the 2206 in a Traditional Bock that won its class in the Victorian Beerfest this year, and it was the most malt-driven beer I've tasted. No fruity esters clashing with the malt. Just pitch big and keep the temp nice and low.
> 
> Think the general feedback on this yeast speaks for itself.
> 
> Tim


Tim I use this as my house yeast for all types of Lager/Pils and as you said "PITCH BIG and keep it low"Can be a slow yeast to take off but its worth the wait.
GB


----------



## Coldspace (8/10/16)

Reviving old thread, some feed back on my processes from some of you more experienced folk.. On this strain please

I've just mashed an Oktoberfest today 1055 into the cube ,and then a Doppelbock that went into the cube at 1075. I've got some 2206 today and pitched into a 1 ltr starter.
I'm going to step that up into 2 x 2.5 ltr flasks over the coming couple if days, chill and decant most of the stater liquid off,chill my cube of Oktoberfest to 10 degrees pour into fermenter, o2 for 90 seconds, pitch yeasts and hold at 10 degrees.

Get another stepped up starters going over rest of next week, grow up 3 x 2.5 ltr flasks of 2206, chill and decant, chill the Doppelbock cube to 10, o2 for maybe 2 minutes pitch and hold at 10.

Does this sound like enough yeast and right temps? 

When 90% done I was going to raise upto 18 for couple days, then fine and cc to 0 for at least 4 weeks.

Feed back please guys...


----------



## Reman (11/10/16)

I've done a 3L starter of 2206 for 25L of 1.069 Bock which fermented out clean over about 5-7 days, starting at 10c ending at about 20-22c.


----------



## Coldspace (11/10/16)

Just about to pitch 2 x decanted 3 ltr starters at 10 degrees tommoz into my Doppelbock . Cheers for your reply, can't wait to get into it in 6 weeks or so. 
Christmas cheer. Lol


----------



## Reman (12/10/16)

Hope it's a cracker, I love 2206, it's such a great yeast.


----------

